# Seven-string Capo?



## Krypteia713 (Jan 25, 2006)

Anybody know a Good Capo that will work on a seven-string guitar?I'm trying to find one that I can use for my schecter 007 BlackJack once it comes in.Thanks.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2006)

wow, I totally forgot about using a capo on a 7.... I need to find out too...


----------



## Krypteia713 (Jan 25, 2006)

I hear ya man lol Im going nuts trying to figure this out because I use a Capo a lot.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 25, 2006)

I've used my standard 6-string capo on my 7-string (Schecter Revenger-7) and it worked pretty well for the first few frets (not sure how many exactly, can't remember).


----------



## Drew (Jan 25, 2006)

Capos suck. 


No, actually, I've got a Kaiser 6-string capo in my acoustic case I use for the occasional overdub,and I haven't tried in ages but I THINK you can get all 7 strings with it. Worst comes to worst, they make a classical-width capo which should work.


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> Capos suck.
> 
> 
> No, actually, I've got a Kaiser 6-string capo in my acoustic case I use for the occasional overdub,and I haven't tried in ages but I THINK you can get all 7 strings with it. Worst comes to worst, they make a classical-width capo which should work.


those Kaisers work great on my RG7621


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 25, 2006)

Aren't capos supposed to be for lamo's or something?

My grandma was getting on my case for not having a "kaberdacher" (kapo) for my folk guitar when she visited.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a 12-String capo that works quite nicely on my seven.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2006)

Look for one from a company called Bird of Paradise. Works every time.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I have a 12-String capo that works quite nicely on my seven.




...if you must use a capo, just get a twelve string capo. I haven't used a capo for ten years or more, but I'm still working on growing that extra finger for doing more colorful bar chords.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Aren't capos supposed to be for lamo's or something?
> 
> My grandma was getting on my case for not having a "kaberdacher" (kapo) for my folk guitar when she visited.



Only if you think that picks, amps, pedals, effects and straps are for lamos as well. Anything that expands/augments your ability on your instrument is never a bad thing.

Well, aside from maybe the e-Bow.


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2006)

Capos are for the weak.

They are definitely NOT metal, and i'm amazed that Shannon has one in his possession.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

I can bust out the capo and play chords that are impossible to fret without it, unless you've got a 12" long pointy finger with 12 joints in it, as well as superhuman barring skills. 

Capos are true.

[action=Chris]flexes[/action]


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> I can bust out the capo and play chords that are impossible to fret without it, unless you've got a 12" long pointy finger with 12 joints in it, as well as superhuman barring skills.
> 
> Capos are true.
> 
> [action=Chris]flexes[/action]




If my pointy finger was like that, I wouldn't be a guitar player, I'd be real popular with the ladies, though!


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

No shit.







You'd be able to play this uber-rad F# rooted goodness though!


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2006)

WEAK!

How many strings are on that guitar?

WEAK!

Now take off your mom's underwear and play the way nature intended without any of them there mechanical aids.















WEAK!


----------



## Nik (Jan 25, 2006)

I hate capos.

But I did try a capo my bassist let me borrow. It was a 6-stringer capo, but it fit fine on my 7, so most will work. Just go to the store, pick up a 7, and see which capos work.



Chris said:


> can bust out the capo and play chords that are impossible to fret without it, unless you've got a 12" long pointy finger with 12 joints in it, as well as superhuman barring skills.



In other words, Steve Vai. Damn that guy has long fingers...


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

darren said:


> WEAK!
> 
> How many strings are on that guitar?
> 
> ...



I am not:

- Steve Vai
- Independently Wealthy
- Kroeker

Thus, I cannot afford a 7 string acoustic.  And unless your amplifier is made of cheese, you're using a mechanical aide too. 

I don't use it for electrics very often, but on acoustics, all the time.


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2006)

My amplifier is a hollowed-out pumpkin powered by fireflies and recycled cow farts.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jan 25, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm amp cheese


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> I am not:
> 
> - Steve Vai
> - Independently Wealthy
> ...




Umm, how much was the Ibanez AJ307CE? Not that much. There are a couple Russian manufacturers making sevens in acoustic for like $100 plus duties and shipping (like another $150). Plus there is now Gianini. 

I don't want to hear the 'I'm too poor excuse!'  

Also, look at Django Reinhardt. Did he ever use a capo? ...and look at his fingers.  

I don't use them, but only because I don't like to hastle around with them. I'd rather spend my money on picks, strings, cables, effects, amplifiers, guitars, basses, hookers, speaker cabinets, repairs, straplocks, etc. But different people have different techniques.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2006)

First off, I'm not going to play a shitbox $100 acoustic, regardless if it's a seven or not. I have standards, sir.

Secondly, I just bought a hellraiser, so blow me.  If you want do donate to the "Get Chris A Sevenstring Acoustic Fund",




this sucker at the top of the screen will shut me right up with the proper incentive. 



> I'd rather spend my money on picks, strings, cables, effects, amplifiers, guitars, basses, hookers, speaker cabinets, repairs, straplocks, etc.



They cost like $5. I bet you own an e-Bow!


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jan 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> First off, I'm not going to play a shitbox $100 acoustic, regardless if it's a seven or not. I have standards, sir.
> 
> Secondly, I just bought a hellraiser, so blow me.  If you want do donate to the "Get Chris A Sevenstring Acoustic Fund",
> 
> ...


 wait...... you get the money?
   
explain!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 26, 2006)

darren said:


> Capos are for the weak.
> 
> They are definitely NOT metal, and i'm amazed that Shannon has one in his possession.



I use it on my acoustic at home from time to time. A REAL guitarist comes prepared for any playing situation, beeatch! 

[action=Shannon]farts in Darren's general direction.[/action]


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> wait...... you get the money?
> 
> explain!



 Explain?


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I use it on my acoustic at home from time to time. A REAL guitarist comes prepared for any playing situation, beeatch!
> 
> [action=Shannon]farts in Darren's general direction.[/action]



[action=Chris]agrees with shannon and shakes his private pah-rts at Darren[/action]

[action=Chris]would like to clarify that he's shaking his own private parts at Darren, not shaking Shannon's private parts, because that would be kind of fucked up.[/action]


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 26, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> wait...... you get the money?
> 
> explain!



He does. Cause he runs the site. and he pays for it out of pocket.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> He does. Cause he runs the site. and he pays for it out of pocket.



Actually, I fund the site with my team of ethiopian midgets weaving together bits of broken guitar strings in my sweatshop in the basement. But don't tell anyone.  You'd be amazed at how much those "starving" motherfuckers eat over the course of a week.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jan 26, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> He does. Cause he runs the site. and he pays for it out of pocket.


oh ok then.. i didnt know that


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> oh ok then.. i didnt know that



 All that crap under my username is just for show. 

It does have perks though. I mean, check it out, I have the Gay Purple Admin Dropdown Menu of Doom!






(See? I give you guys all the cool colors, and look what I'm left with...  )


----------



## Shannon (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]would like to clarify that he's shaking his own private parts at Darren, not shaking Shannon's private parts, because that would be kind of fucked up.[/action]



Uhhh, ya think?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jan 26, 2006)

awesome! can you edit my posts!!!????

_Clearly, I can't. _


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]would like to clarify that he's shaking his own private parts at Darren, not shaking Shannon's private parts, because that would be kind of fucked up.[/action]


or sexy.....  i mean.... hey guys whats goin on? i like women....


----------



## bostjan (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> First off, I'm not going to play a shitbox $100 acoustic, regardless if it's a seven or not. I have standards, sir.



What?! The AJ307 was a great guitar, regardless of the seven strings.




Chris said:


> Secondly, I just bought a hellraiser, so blow me.  If you want do donate to the "Get Chris A Sevenstring Acoustic Fund",
> 
> 
> 
> this sucker at the top of the screen will shut me right up with the proper incentive.



I will as soon as I'm done donating to the 'Bostjan gets himself an Oni eight string fund' lol. I guess I'm here often enough that I have no real excuse for that one.



Chris said:


> They cost like $5. I bet you own an e-Bow!


 


Umm, well, i do own a couple capos, just not a slightly-larger one for seven stringing. And they're more like $15, but i get your point. Most of the stuff I mentioned was in the $15 too though. I just don't use a capo.

You do realize that you are running a seven string guitar website, so I reserve the right to be a little surprised if you don't have a seven string acoustic, but you reserve the right to ban me from the site, so umm...

Chris is the man! Go Chris!


----------



## Krypteia713 (Jan 26, 2006)

hahahah Its amazing the crazy things we seven-stringers say when something as simple as a capo is mentioned.Anyway I think im gonna try that bird capo thing it looks awesome.Hope it can hold down 10-70 strings.


----------



## Regor (Jan 26, 2006)

I've got a kaiser 12-string capo and it works just fine. I use it for playing Hotel California on my RG2127X (And  to anyone who doesn't think Hotel California is  )

Also, sometimes I use it only on the higher 5 strings to get a 'drop-D' sort of effect.


Hey Kevan, now that you're 'in' with AllParts... design a 7-string capo dude!!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 26, 2006)

Krypteia713 said:


> hahahah Its amazing the crazy things we seven-stringers say when something as simple as a capo is mentioned.Anyway I think im gonna try that bird capo thing it looks awesome.Hope it can hold down 10-70 strings.



I've used one from time to time on EVERY guitar and bass I've owned (just for shits and giggles mainly). The Bird of Paradise capo has never given me trouble. It's about $20, but it can handle just about anything.


----------



## Krypteia713 (Jan 26, 2006)

Shannon said:


> I've used one from time to time on EVERY guitar and bass I've owned (just for shits and giggles mainly). The Bird of Paradise capo has never given me trouble. It's about $20, but it can handle just about anything.



Sounds awesome man.I'm gonna order one, thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jan 26, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> awesome! can you edit my posts!!!????
> 
> _Clearly, I can't. _


that is too cool  
to chris, you rock


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

I use a capo at times, too. Mainly to send my drop-tuned guitar back up into standard-tuned areas, although it's generally not super necessary, what with my whacky tuning.


----------



## Drew (Jan 26, 2006)

This thread is one of the best I've read in months here.  And Darren, I'm so stealing your amp. 


Well, on one hand, capos are for whiny little bitches who play folk guitar and can't play bar chords. On the other hand, a capo should be in the gig bag of anyone who spends any amount of time in a recording studio, home or otherwise. There is a distinct timbral difference between an "open" note (with or without a capo) and one played with a bar, and layering tracks played open with tracks played with capos in different positions can sound absolutely lush. 

So, you should have a capo not because you need one, but because of the different tonal possibilities.  

And fuck you Chris, I want an e-bow.


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes! Yes! The distinct timbral difference, ftw!


----------



## Drew (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yes! Yes! The distinct timbral difference, ftw!



Shut up and buy me an E-bow, bitch.


----------



## Sentient (Jan 26, 2006)

Drew said:


> Well, on one hand, capos are for whiny little bitches who play folk guitar and can't play bar chords.


Ouch. I let the whole thread go up until that line, but that hit a nerve, and 'twas the straw that broke this camel's back... 

While I rarely use them on an electric, I have two capos that I alternate between frequently on my acoustics. I use a Shubb C-1, and a Kyser Quick Change. While I like the quality of the Shubb better, the Kyser gets used more, as it's just easier to get on & off quicker, and can be easily parked on the headstock when not in use.

I started using a capo several years ago when I discovered the incredible fingerstyle of Lindsey Buckingham, and began learning stuff like "Landslide" and "Big Love" (live acoustic version). I love using them. The intro to Hotel California is one of the most beautiful uses of a capo (thanks Roger), and just wouldn't be the same without one. 

Make fun of it if you want, but you slap a capo on the 3rd fret of a sweet sounding acoustic, and play "Landslide" for the lady of your choice, and then see what SHE thinks of a capo. Chicks may dig guys that play guitar, but they REALLY dig guys that play guitars with capos.   

Lindsey Buckingham-> <-Drew

[action=Sentient]knows bar chords AND uses capos and is NOT a whiney little bitch.  [/action]


----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2006)

Sentient said:


> Lindsey Buckingham-> <-Drew



So much so. LB rips. 

[action=Chris]is with Sentient on this one[/action]

[action=Chris]is also a big Fleetwood fan.[/action]


----------



## Drew (Jan 26, 2006)

Sentient said:


> Ouch. I let the whole thread go up until that line, but that hit a nerve, and 'twas the straw that broke this camel's back...



 

While I'm not saying I don't deserve everything that followed that sentence, I'd just like to point out that 

1.) I said that tongue-in-cheek, and
2.) I also own and use a Kaiser Quick-Change - I think a capo shouldn't be used as an excuse NOT to learn bar chords (see any folk guitarist playing at your neighborhood coffee bar), but as a tool in their own right... Well, let's just say Porcupine Tree's "Trains" sounds a hell of a lot better with a capo on the 5th than with me barring the 5th and playing the chords with the rest of my fingers. I CAN do it, but the question remains, why.

So, don't worry, I'm just being my usual wise-ass self, but deep down inside I do agree with you.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> So much so. LB rips.
> 
> [action=Chris]is with Sentient on this one[/action]
> 
> [action=Chris]is also a big Fleetwood fan.[/action]


 Lindsey Buckingham can write some great songs.

My mother has a capo for her Yamaha acoustic. I've messed around with one before playing on her acoustic but never on a seven string.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris said:


> Only if you think that picks, amps, pedals, effects and straps are for lamos as well. Anything that expands/augments your ability on your instrument is never a bad thing.



Psh. All that gear IS for lamos. I pick with my face, amplify through my throat, make affects with my colon, and hold my guitar to my body with my uber abdominals!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 26, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Psh. All that gear IS for lamos. I pick with my face, amplify through my throat, make affects with my colon, and hold my guitar to my body with my uber abdominals!



I used to pick with my teeth, but i leave the colon effects/pyrotechnix to my drummer. The guy is a human flame pot.


----------



## calumfmetal (Dec 12, 2013)

here's a capo that worked pretty well on my 7-string. I tuned my ESP LTD SC-607B to Drop A then stuck my capo on the 1st fret, and then BAM! I was in 7-string Drop A#. Makes recording a lot easier if you ask me!


----------



## calumfmetal (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's a capo that worked pretty well on my 7-string. I tuned my ESP LTD SC-607B to Drop A then stuck my capo on the 1st fret, and then I was in Drop A#. It makes recording a lot easier somehow!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 12, 2013)

This must be one of the worst necrobvmps yet.


----------



## Forkface (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't think these were around in 2006:
G7th | The Capo Company
Though they don't make a 7 string model, the 12 string model works on my RG2228 and 7 string classicals. Also, if you don't lose it, it will be the last capo you ever buy....unless you are one of those people who uses lots of capos.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 17, 2013)

12 string capo should fit just fine


----------

